# too long recovering time after lifting?



## Rahde (Apr 28, 2005)

After weight training, I'm usually sore for the next two days. and giving 1 day of rest, if I try to lift again, I'm only up to about 75% of full potential power. Does this sound right or does my body just have a long recovery time? I do get about 8 hours of sleep (give or take) and take protein mix. Is there anything else that can help me to recover quicker?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 28, 2005)

How long have you been lifting?  


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19168


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 28, 2005)

You can try a hot-and-cold interval shower after you workout.  Start really hot, then switch to cold, and keep doing that for a while.  I don't know the science behind it, but it works for me.

Also, are you lifting the same muscle groups after your 1 day rest?  You really shouldn't be lifting with the same muscle groups with that little rest in-between.


----------



## SMP (Apr 28, 2005)

Everyone has different recovery times. You can continue to train your body this way and it will adapt.


----------



## Rahde (Apr 28, 2005)

I've been lifting for about 2 months now.

I am working out the same muscle groups but I thought that was ok if I wait 48 hours before doing it again?


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> I've been lifting for about 2 months now.
> 
> I am working out the same muscle groups but I thought that was ok if I wait 48 hours before doing it again?


I'm pretty sure you need to wait longer than 48 hours.  Usually most personal trainer types recommend anywhere from 4-7 days rest for a certain muscle group.

You should definetly not go hit, say, back and biceps on a Monday and be back in on Wednesday to do back and biceps again.


----------



## mj_lover (Apr 28, 2005)

always rotate muscle groups, back and biceps one day, legs and soulders the other day, or something like that.


----------



## Rahde (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks for all the responses guys
I need to re-think my workout


----------



## Tgace (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep...sounds like classic overtraining.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> After weight training, I'm usually sore for the next two days. and giving 1 day of rest, if I try to lift again, I'm only up to about 75% of full potential power. Does this sound right or does my body just have a long recovery time? I do get about 8 hours of sleep (give or take) and take protein mix. Is there anything else that can help me to recover quicker?



You definately need to mix your workout up a little.  As someone already said, some muscle groups take longer than others to recover.  What is your current workout?  If you give us a breakdown as to how you're working out, we may be able to help you come up with a better plan.

Mj_lover brought up a good point and that is the way I do my workout.  Chest/Triceps, Back/Biceps, Legs/Shoulders.  Basically, I'll lift 3 times a week, for example, Mon, Wed. Fri., rest Sat and Sun, and then repeat.  

Mike


----------



## Rahde (Apr 28, 2005)

I basically do 
3 sets of benchpress at 145
4 sets of bicep curls
3 sets of forearm curls (not sure if that's what they're called)
3 sets of dips
3 sets of dumbbell presses
3 sets of captain's chair (abs)
3 sets of calf raises
and do this every other day


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> I basically do
> 3 sets of benchpress at 145
> 4 sets of bicep curls
> 3 sets of forearm curls (not sure if that's what they're called)
> ...



I would definately break up the routine a little, working only 2 body parts in each workout.  

Mike


----------



## wynnema (Apr 29, 2005)

CMack11 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you need to wait longer than 48 hours. Usually most personal trainer types recommend anywhere from 4-7 days rest for a certain muscle group.
> 
> You should definetly not go hit, say, back and biceps on a Monday and be back in on Wednesday to do back and biceps again.


depends on your routine, I do a full bodyworkout three times a week so hit e.g. my chest monday, wednesday and friday.  I also train when slightly sore.

You can avoid DOMS by doing some cardio after your weights to flush the lactic acid.  If you are still getting sore after 2 months then you are probably doing something wrong.


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 29, 2005)

wynnema said:
			
		

> depends on your routine, I do a full bodyworkout three times a week so hit e.g. my chest monday, wednesday and friday. I also train when slightly sore.


I still don't agree with that.  I don't think you are getting the most out of your body if you hit chest M, W, and F.  But I'm looking at it from a strength perspective.  If you are training muscle endurance it might be different.  I'll ask my personal trainer.


----------



## searcher (Apr 29, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> I basically do
> 3 sets of benchpress at 145
> 4 sets of bicep curls
> 3 sets of forearm curls (not sure if that's what they're called)
> ...


Research other workouts and try to find a good split.   You can go to bodybuilding.com and look up different workouts based on your needs and the number of days you are wanting to workout.   

You might want to start taking a multi-vitamin and checking on other supplements.  

Remember that you build muscle when you rest, not when you are working out.


----------



## wynnema (May 3, 2005)

CMack11 said:
			
		

> I still don't agree with that. I don't think you are getting the most out of your body if you hit chest M, W, and F. But I'm looking at it from a strength perspective. If you are training muscle endurance it might be different. I'll ask my personal trainer.


I'm training predominantly for hypertrophy rather than strength so our goals differ.  My workouts are based on 10x3 (10 sets of 3 reps) at 80% 1RM


----------



## CMack11 (May 3, 2005)

wynnema said:
			
		

> I'm training predominantly for hypertrophy rather than strength so our goals differ. My workouts are based on 10x3 (10 sets of 3 reps) at 80% 1RM


True.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 3, 2005)

I, personally, would advise against using this body building philosophy of training, being you study Muay Thai which is explosive/power driven in nature.  It wil provide a solid base of GPP and acclimate your body with the stress of resistance training but at some point you may want to reconsider your training ideas.  I think you will find more success in training with multi-joint movements (as opposed to isolation exercises) that emphasize power and working the body as the system _it is._ Also, from what I understand, Muay Thai is an extremely demanding activity and seeing that you are a "beginner" you may want to step back and start more slowly to avoid overtraining (which it seems you have already encountered) and burn-out which worse.  Both of these _will_ lead to injury, especially when practicing a highly intense/contact activity.  Keep posted on how your training goes.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 14, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> After weight training, I'm usually sore for the next two days. and giving 1 day of rest, if I try to lift again, I'm only up to about 75% of full potential power. Does this sound right or does my body just have a long recovery time? I do get about 8 hours of sleep (give or take) and take protein mix. Is there anything else that can help me to recover quicker?


I had the same exact experience twenty years ago. Difference was that my arts were TKD and Judo.

The problem, in retrospect, for me at least, was that I did not realize that I was calculating my rest cycle based SOLEY upon my weight training. I forgot, that if I attended a hard sparring class and did 100 push ups and threw hundreds of kicks and punches, that day did NOT qualify as a REST day. If you are stressing the same muscle groups in class as you are lifting - you need to take that into consideration.

Also, MORE IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER, as many here have pointed out. So what if you have an extra day between workouts? You're in it for the long haul. Remember that world class athletes, such as gymnasts and dancers, often end up with serious, long term health problems.


----------



## wynnema (May 25, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> After weight training, I'm usually sore for the next two days. and giving 1 day of rest, if I try to lift again, I'm only up to about 75% of full potential power. Does this sound right or does my body just have a long recovery time? I do get about 8 hours of sleep (give or take) and take protein mix. Is there anything else that can help me to recover quicker?


I would say you are lifting too much, DOMS is normal every few times after a hard session and at first but 2 months in is not right.  You want to try and get rid of the lactic acid, so do a 10-15 min cardio session straight after weights or some stretching.  Also drink plenty of water.  You can train the same muscle group every 48 hours if you train correctly, but this depends on what your training goals are.


----------

